
Feedback on my idea would be greatly appreciated - jserna90
http://libraryapp.co
======
jserna90
Hello,

I would love feedback for my idea called Library, a new writing/publishing
platform with a social structure built around the content to enhance the
readers and writers experience. I know there are writing/publishing platforms
there but I feel like they're lacking a social structure around the content
that is written to enhance the reading and writing experience. Medium is
attempting to create their platform into more of a social network but it is
not there yet. There's a theme surrounded around the app. I want to give users
the illusion that they are actually attending a library as they would in
person.

1) What do you like/dislike about Medium or other writing/publishing
platforms?

2) What's the biggest problem you're facing using the current
writing/publishing platforms?

3) What new features would you like to see in a writing/publishing platform?

Looking forward to reading your comments.

Thank you!

------
CarolineW
From the website I can't make out what it is, why I would be involved, what
makes it different from anything it's similar to, and why I should sign up.

Looks lovely - glanced over it and closed the tab.

~~~
jserna90
Thank you for your reply. Library is a new writing/publishing platform with a
social structure built around the content to enhance the readers and writers
experience. There are a lot of great and creative writers out there but it's
hard for them to have their work seen/read if they don't have a strong social
following and readers can't discover these great amateur writers if they don't
know where to find them. That is why I thought of Library. Medium is
attempting in going in the social networking direction but it's not there yet.
I think that's where I can come in with Library. The app is based around the
Library theme. I want to give users the illusion that they are attending a
library as they would in person. So every user will have a library (aka
profile) a real looking library card with the barcode and library number (aka
about me section, bookcase (aka all of the content you have written) members
who become members of your library (aka followers), memberships of the
different library's you're interested in (aka following), and "checking out"
content to read at a later time. Then there's a most checked out section to
give writers an incentive to write more quality work. So as you can see all
this is kind of what you see and experience in going to a library in person.

As far as the landing page as to why you should sign up I'm trying to use an
"exclusivity" tactic in hopes to make it go viral which is why I stated you
need a library card to attend the grand opening of library and that there are
only 500 library cards to give out but will be guaranteed a library card if
cards run out by inviting 3 friends.

~~~
CarolineW
Nice of you to answer but:

* What if 600 people each invite 3 friends - how is that consistent with your promises?

* It's not that you explain it here, but the landing page is still opaque as to it's purpose, or why I should bother.

~~~
jserna90
You're right. I don't want to come off as a liar. I think maybe I should do
something like first 500 people to register will be guaranteed early access
and everyone after will be put on a waiting list unless they invite 3 friends.
Something along those lines.

Do you have any suggestions on how to make the landing page better? From the
explanation how would I go about wording what the purpose does without it
sounding too wordy on the landing page?

~~~
CarolineW
This will sound very negative, but it's a summary of my reactions. If you can
address these issues, it might make the site better. It's intended to be
helpful.

You don't even have "About" or "Learn more" tabs - there appears to be no way
to engage with the site to find out why I should be interested.

    
    
        "A new and fun place to read and
         write stories created by you"
    

How? When I arrive as a reading, how will the "stories" be presented to me?
Will these be articles? Novelettes? Short stories? Will there be
recommendations? Will I follow people? Will there be the opportunity to
comment and reply? Do I "like" stories? What effect will that have?

Will it be different enough from Medium to be worth the effort to have yet
another source of "stories" to compete with Facebook, Twitter, Medium, and
more?

These are a few questions, there is effectively _no_ information, so I close
the tab, and have no inclination or motivation to return.

~~~
jserna90
That didn't sound negative at all. I really appreciate all the feedback and
suggestions. Just one more question if you don't mind. From the description I
gave you about the app what do you think of it? Do you see potential? I've
been asking around for feedback and thoughts on it and just trying to get an
idea of whether it is worth pursuing.

~~~
CarolineW
From what you've said - it's not for me. I find myself at the end of
everything I read or watch thinking - Was that worth the XXX minutes?

The answer is almost invariably: No.

Random stuff that random people have written? Never worth it. Recommended by
people whose opinion I trust? Almost never worth it. I'm pretty much never the
target audience. I either already know about the subject, or I'm not really
interested.

Get people to write in depth and they have no audience to speak of. Them them
to write for a general audience, and there's no depth.

I'm old, for which read "rich in experience," and I don't need entertaining. I
like learning stuff, but a general "library" won't have the material I want
unless you specifically put in mechanisms to make sure it gets written,
contributed, curated, and discussed.

I'm probably not your target audience.

~~~
jserna90
I see. Well thank you. I do appreciate all of your feedback.

